# Radon ZR Race 6.0 oder 7.0? Hilfe bei Kaufentscheidung



## mtbamateur0 (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein neues MTB kaufen und schwanke zwischen dem Radon ZR Race 6.0 und dem 7.0 (Modell 2013):

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a78442/zr-race-6-0.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78450/zr-race-7-0.html?

1300 ist schon das Maximum, was ich ausgeben möchte. Auf keinen Fall mehr.

Bei dem 7.0er ist die Formula RX Bremse verbaut und da habe ich ein bisschen Angst vor (Quietschen, Rubbeln usw.). Ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich da im Modell 2013 etwas geändert hat und inwiefern das tatsächlich im Hinblick auf das Gesamtpaket problematisch anzusehen ist  Ich möchte natürlich so wenig Ärger wie möglich mit dem Rad haben.

Wäre sehr dankbar - da ich wenig MTB-Erfahrung habe - wenn ihr mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen würdet. 

Dank, Grüße und frohe Ostern!
Marc


----------



## aquanaut96 (31. März 2013)

Die Formula Bremse quietscht beim 2013er Modell teilweise auch noch. Musst halt testen. Wenns quietscht wird des eh auf garantie repariert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbamateur0 (31. März 2013)

Hm das natürlich nicht so gut. Das 6.0 ist heute auch im Tagesangebot! Mehr als 100 Eur rabattiert!


----------



## aquanaut96 (31. März 2013)

Dann nimm das 6.0


----------



## mtbamateur0 (27. Mai 2013)

Moin,

ich wollte nur nochmal den Thread damit endgültig abschließen:

Ich hab das 6.0er genommen wie beschrieben und bin damit überaus glücklich und zufrieden. Ein tolles Bike!


----------

